
UK homes to get faster broadband by 2020 - marcosscriven
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-42423047
======
thinkMOAR
Seems they are still using broadband in the term that its permanent on and
'faster' then a dialup. I personally consider 10 Mbit really the lowest lower
limit of what i would consider broadband; 10 Mbit with todays web applications
like youtube is not what i call high speed.

